

Idea dump | willgrant.org - evilswan
http://willgrant.org/idea-dump/

======
icebraining
Twitbook already exists (<http://www.tweetbookz.com/>)

~~~
evilswan
Very nice - though some of the content integration mentioned would be a nice
option.

------
icebraining
The license plate wiki is interesting, but I fear the privacy implications.
Sure, it may be legal, but it would still make me uneasy. I can see someone
e.g. escaping their abusive spouse only to have their position given away
online.

~~~
nodata
Or people outright lying for revenge. Or bad drivers blaming other people.

~~~
evilswan
Wouldn't the wiki-community-spirit help prevent this kind of thing? Guess not,
it'd be one person vs another.

~~~
icebraining
This would only work if people were also incentivized to post good stuff about
you; for example on Ebay, even if you have a dick downvoting you unjustly, the
amount of good feedback will probably make it up. But here, there's none of
that.

------
rfreytag
The Half-Bakery has been around for years: <http://www.halfbakery.com/>

------
beaumartinez
> *A wiki-powered site where vehicle registration plates are the subdomains,
> for example, HY10AGV.carwiki.whatever.

Make sure the subdomains explicitly include the country somewhere
too—HY10AGV.us.carwiki.whatever.

~~~
rachelbythebay
At least for the US, you'd need a state separator as well, since otherwise you
will have collisions. Or is that the point?

~~~
evilswan
Are identical plates duplicated across states - if so, then yep, a state too!
(us-ca, us-ny, etc would work)

~~~
syedkarim
This is a solid idea. An open version of Carfax/AutoCheck. And kind of like
the way that Redfin keeps track of historical pricing information on real
estate. Platewire is somewhat related (<http://platewire.com/>), but focuses
on the driver instead of the vehicle.

